# Realtek RTL-8185 (r8185) wifi в режиме ad-hoc

## smk

Доброго времени суток. 

Потребовалось мне раздавать интернет по wifi. Была имплантированна карта Acorp с чипсетом rlt8185b. 

Итак иммеется:

```
# uname -a

Linux BETTY 2.6.34-gentoo-r6betty #3 SMP Tue Oct 19 22:10:20 MSD 2010 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
# lspci -nn | grep Ether

01:07.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation ....

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8185] (rev 20)
```

Итак, первый шаг - качаю с офсайта realtek.com.tw отсюда дровину под линукс, под ядро 2.6х. 

Далее эту дровину собираю, инсталю. У дровины в архиве лежит собственный стартупный скрипт а-ля insmod r8185b.ko , insmod ieee80... и тд. Со скриптом сеть поднялась (и-фейс wlan0 появился) , сконфигурил примерно (полностью не отлаживал, хочу делать с ключом, не стал разбираться особо). Остался последний шаг - сделать /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 симлинком и нужные настройки в /etc/conf.d/net . Вариантов было несколько, но все сводились примерно к одному:

```
 из /var/log/kern.log:

rtl8185B: Setting SW wep key

rtl8185B: Bringing up iface

rtl8185B: Card successfully reset

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

rtl8185B: Setting SW wep key

rtl8185B: <----watch_dog_adaptive():driver is not up!
```

Ругань происходила каждый раз при попытке старта /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

Покурив еще интернетов, была следующая попытка со вкомпиленным драйвером в ядре.

Итак, нужный пункт в ядре включил, ребутнулся. Интерфейс wlan0 поднялся при загрузке, но возникла другая прроблема:

```
# iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

# iwconfig wlan0 mode master

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.

```

Что означает, что ядерный драйвер не поддерживает данные режимы, и в общем все то, для чего мне нужен Wifi. Возможно, я не дособрал чего-либо в ядре.

Кстати, оф драйвер не собирается при вкомпиленном драйвере, что вполне логично..

Прошу помощи у тех, кто сталкивался с подобной проблемой, или знает каким костылем лечится.

----------

## smk

 :Crying or Very sad:  Глубокая пичаль. 

Очень расстроил меня Линукс такой поддержкой сетевых плат wifi. Вроде и технология существует не первый год, и в оффтопике делается в пол пинка (с зашифрованным соединением чуть потяжелей, но делается на всех платах, не особо напрягаясь.).

Гугление, конечно, принесло результаты - только радостного мало. 

60%, если не больше, плат на чипсете Atheros, настройка которого отличается от других вайфаев. Так же очень не радует "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted." на большинство операций, связанных с попытками настроить точку доступа. 

Получается так - "либо горькое, либо кислое". Либо получайте "Operation not permitted" на все попытки как-нибуть пнуть это безобразие вещать сеть, либо используйте полукосорукие драйвера, которые лабал на коленке одинокий гик под дулом пистолета, на самодельной метле. 

PS: прошу не говорить ака "купи точку доступа, что тебе стоит 100$"

PPS: тестировал на двух различных wifi картах, так что не надо винить конкретную плату. 

PPPS: вот только остался один вопрос - неужто разработчики маршрутиризаторов массового пользования, не пишут статей по настройке, не вносят коммитов в дрова и ядро, которые они делают. Или это у меня лыжи не едут?

----------

## fank

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563547

не?

updated:

```
insmod r8185b[b].ko[/b]
```

надеюсь, .ko - это не капитан очевидность?   :Laughing: 

а то 

 *Quote:*   

> rtl8185B: <----watch_dog_adaptive():driver is not up!

 

в студию:

```
lsmod | grep 8185
```

----------

## smk

```
# lsmod | grep 81

r8185b                169503  0 

rtl8180                24561  0 

mac80211              117387  1 rtl8180

cfg80211              110273  2 rtl8180,mac80211

```

В данный момент 

```
01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at a800 [size=256]

   Memory at fbffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8180

   Kernel modules: r8185b

```

У меня сейчас модулем собрано ядерная дровина.

Постоянно выдает:

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.

 *   wlan0 does not support setting the mode to "ad-hoc"

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "Shad0w" at 00:00:00:00:00:00

 *     in managed mode on channel 10 (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     172.16.1.1  
```

/etc/conf.d/net :

```
modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="Shad0w"

iwconfig_wlan0=("rate 54M")

channel_wlan0="10"

config_wlan0=("172.16.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0")
```

----------

